# spoolsv.exe verursacht dauernd 100%ige cpu-Auslastung



## Luk3 (4. August 2006)

Hallo!

Wie bereits in der Überschrift angedeutet hängt sich bei mir die spoolsv.exe regelmäßig auf. Dies geschieht willkürlich (zumindest habe ich noch kein System dabei erkennen können), auch bei anspruchslosen Aufgaben wie zum Beispiel dem Surfen im Internet. 
Was kann ich machen um dieses Problem zu lösen? Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit oder muss ich neu installieren?

Danke, Luk3


----------



## INU-ID (5. August 2006)

Das müßte ein Dienst für den Drucker sein. Wenn du keinen hast - beende ihn einfach im Taskmanager.

Oder öffne mal die cmd (Start-Ausführen-->cmd) dort dann "net stop spooler" ohne " eingeben.

_Die spoolsv / spoolsv.exe (Spooler SubSystem App) gehört zu Windows. Sie sorgt dafür das Druckaufträge nacheinander an den Drucker gesendet werden, und neue Druckaufträge ordnungsgemäss in dir Druckerwarteschlange eingereiht werden. _


----------



## ripitall (5. August 2006)

INU-ID am 05.08.2006 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Das müßte ein Dienst für den Drucker sein. Wenn du keinen hast - beende ihn einfach im Taskmanager.
> 
> Oder öffne mal die cmd (Start-Ausführen-->cmd) dort dann "net stop spooler" ohne " eingeben.
> 
> _Die spoolsv / spoolsv.exe (Spooler SubSystem App) gehört zu Windows. Sie sorgt dafür das Druckaufträge nacheinander an den Drucker gesendet werden, und neue Druckaufträge ordnungsgemäss in dir Druckerwarteschlange eingereiht werden. _



wenn du keinen Drucker hast:
Ausführen -> services.msc -> Druckwarteschlange von Automatisch auf Deaktiviert setzen, neustart und das wars


----------



## robin92 (5. August 2006)

ripitall am 05.08.2006 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 05.08.2006 00:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wuerd nach Viren scannen.


----------



## cheesyproduction (5. August 2006)

->hijackthis


----------

